# bright red/orange algae



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

ive got some algae growing on my crypt lutea and wendii. it looks like it could be hair algae or staghorn algae, more resembling staghorn. it is mostly black, but ive noticed some parts are bright red/orange. i recently switched from an 8 hour light period to a 10 and added pressurised co2. i will be switching it back to 8 hours now.

has anyone ever seen algae like this? i could not find any info/pictures of it online. it feels rough to the touch, not slimy...


----------



## m3177o (Jan 16, 2009)

bright red? i've never seen this type of algae.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

if its staghorn or bba and its reddish orange, then it may be dead algae... i killed off my bba and staghorn algae and they turned red with some orange.


----------



## daverock1337 (Mar 14, 2010)

i believe it was dead staghorn algae. i just pulled all my crypts out, and my lava rocks, and blached the lava rocks (10% solution) and trimmed all the leaves from my crypts that had it on it. its not growing on any of my cabomba, jusy my walkerii and my wendii red.


----------

